# 3.0 TDI coming to USA? If so, chip tuning (apr, giac, etc) to follow?



## my1.8tisAEB (May 23, 2006)

The wife and I are looking into the Q7 when my '07 A4 2.0T lease is over in 14 months. My questions are basically if there is any confirmation regarding when/if the 3.0 TDI version will make it to the USA?
My follow up question.. is there TDI chip tuning available? similar to the APR, Giac, etc... programming that is available for the gas 1.8T, 2.0T?
Thanks!


----------



## Not Steve (Dec 28, 2005)

Oettinger do a 3.0 TDI chip. I'm not sure if anyone else does, but I'm sure they do (or will, since it's in a bunch of Audi's now).
Power goes from 171KW/233PS to 198KW/270PS. Torque jumps from 500Nm/367lb-ft to 550Nm/404lb-ft.
Top speed and acceleration also increase, but not by much. Main advantages are the flatter torque curve and more eager power delivery.


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

*Re: (Not Steve)*

we should see the 3.0 TDI available as a 2009 from Audi. probably in the Q7 first and then the A6 and hopefully the new B8 A4 and A5.
you will surely see the chip tuners jump on the engines, especially if Audi and VW will offer the same engines.


----------



## my1.8tisAEB (May 23, 2006)

So in the Q7 you think it will be out at the end of 08 as an 09 or will it appear in 09?
Funny u should mention the Q7 and A6 getting the 3.0TDI...I am actually planning on getting both. The wife and I now have a 06 Touareg (which I would like to step up to the Q7) and we also have a 07 A4 (which I would like to step up to an A6). I love turbo motors so if I have to go diesel I'll do it. Sweet








Thanks for the replies guys.


----------



## ehd (Sep 9, 2006)

*Re: (Not Steve)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Not Steve* »_Oettinger do a 3.0 TDI chip. I'm not sure if anyone else does, but I'm sure they do (or will, since it's in a bunch of Audi's now).
Power goes from 171KW/233PS to 198KW/270PS. Torque jumps from 500Nm/367lb-ft to 550Nm/404lb-ft.
Top speed and acceleration also increase, but not by much. Main advantages are the flatter torque curve and more eager power delivery.

The Q7 v6TDI's "mini-van like" 9.1sec 0-60 time is far from compelling IMO -- vs. 8.2 for the FSI v6 or 7.1 for the FSI v8. It'll need all of the tuning it can get


----------



## my1.8tisAEB (May 23, 2006)

*Re: (ehd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ehd* »_
The Q7 v6TDI's "mini-van like" 9.1sec 0-60 time is far from compelling IMO -- vs. 8.2 for the FSI v6 or 7.1 for the FSI v8. It'll need all of the tuning it can get









Agreed, but much more power can be extracted from a turbo motor with chip tuning than a normally aspirated one so...I think there is lots of potential in this motor.








From a review.."Get out on the road, and the 3.0 TDI is equally impressive. From standing stop at a redlight, the diesel-powered Q7 stayed all over the tail of a Q7 3.6 that was also at full throttle. From rest, the diesel is most satisfyingly torque-laden – a typical characteristic of the breed. This is also easily seen when you consider the 3.0 TDI’s numbers (230 bhp and 370 lb. ft. of torque).
"



_Modified by my1.8tisAEB at 8:32 PM 8-18-2007_


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: 3.0 TDI coming to USA? If so, chip tuning (apr, giac, etc) to follow? (my1.8tisAEB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *my1.8tisAEB* »_The wife and I are looking into the Q7 when my '07 A4 2.0T lease is over in 14 months. My questions are basically if there is any confirmation regarding when/if the 3.0 TDI version will make it to the USA?
My follow up question.. is there TDI chip tuning available? similar to the APR, Giac, etc... programming that is available for the gas 1.8T, 2.0T?
Thanks!

It would probably be through Kerma/Aligator or Rocketchip.


----------



## sirAQUAMAN64 (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: 3.0 TDI coming to USA? If so, chip tuning (GT17V)*

So today Audi announces the *2008* Audi Q7 will be available with the 3.0L TDI. 
What's the timing of this puppy?


----------



## my1.8tisAEB (May 23, 2006)

*Re: 3.0 TDI coming to USA? If so, chip tuning (sirAQUAMAN64)*

Where did you read that it will be an '08, got a link?

_Quote, originally posted by *sirAQUAMAN64* »_So today Audi announces the *2008* Audi Q7 will be available with the 3.0L TDI. 
What's the timing of this puppy?


----------



## sirAQUAMAN64 (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: 3.0 TDI coming to USA? If so, chip tuning (my1.8tisAEB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *my1.8tisAEB* »_Where did you read that it will be an '08, got a link?


http://www.canadiandriver.com/news/070830-8.htm press release today would lead me to think '08MY (anytime).
and Audi's site which sounds more like 'in 2008CY'...
http://www.audiusa.com/audi/us....html
Either way, not far off.


_Modified by sirAQUAMAN64 at 2:34 PM 8-30-2007_


----------



## my1.8tisAEB (May 23, 2006)

Sweet. Looks like this will pretty much work out for me just in time to turn in the a4. Very exciting stuff.
Hopefully they will slap that 3.0TDI into the A6 also, so I can grab one of those when it's time to turn in our Touareg too.


----------



## mml7 (Dec 3, 1999)

*Re: 3.0 TDI coming to USA? If so, chip tuning (sirAQUAMAN64)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sirAQUAMAN64* »_So today Audi announces the *2008* Audi Q7 will be available with the 3.0L TDI. 
What's the timing of this puppy?

Unless they changed it, Audi announce a few months ago that the 3.0l TDi Q7 was coming in 2008 at a 2009 model, roughly in the 3rd week of October. That's over a year away, so don't hold your breath








Edit: found the article on Audi's site.
http://www.audiusa.com/audi/us....html
5th paragraph down,
_"The trend towards diesel engines is gathering strength all the time in the United States too. Audi is firmly convinced that the TDI engine represents the powerful and economical alternative for the future of motoring, and is therefore preparing a model drive to bolster this trend. The Q7 3.0 TDI is expected to hit showrooms in the USA in late 2008. Thanks to the exceptionally low emissions resulting from its cutting-edge Bluetec technology, this engine even complies with the US Tier II Bin 5 standard which places extremely tough demands on nitrogen oxide and particulate emissions."
_




_Modified by mml7 at 10:31 PM 9/2/2007_


----------



## sirAQUAMAN64 (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: 3.0 TDI coming to USA? If so, chip tuning (mml7)*

Audi will launch first U.S. hybrids, diesels this year
Diana T. Kurylko 
Automotive News 
September 10, 2007 - 10:33 am EST



INGOLSTADT, Germany — Audi of America plans to launch its first diesel and hybrid vehicles this year. Both powerplants will be on the full-sized Q7 SUV. 
The SUV is likely to be the first of several hybrid models. Audi has not disclosed which other vehicles will get the parallel hybrid system, which can run on either a traditional gasoline engine or electric motor — or on both at the same time. 
Audi has been working on a hybrid engine with Volkswagen and Porsche. But Audi will be the first of the partners to launch a vehicle with the electric and gasoline engine. Porsche said a hybrid Cayenne SUV will be sold in the United States at the end of the decade.
At an Audi technical day last weekend, experts said the hybrid system is modular and can easily be adapted to different model ranges. Josef Bast, head of Audi AG’s powertrain electronics unit in Germany, said the electric drive easily integrates with existing drivetrains.
The Q7 will have a 3.6-liter, 280-hp gasoline fuel-injected engine mated to the electric engine. The hybrid system will use about 23 percent less fuel -- getting about 23 mpg -- than a Q7 running only on gasoline, said Bast (or 9.8 liters of fuel per 100 km). Audi says it cannot provide a mileage range.
On the diesel side, Audi plans to bring in a turbodiesel Q7 with a 3.0-liter V-6 powerplant producing about 230 hp and about 400 pounds-feet of torque. It will be available for all 50 states at the end of 2008 in low volume. The diesel is expected to have a 600-mile range on one tank of gasoline.


The electric motor works at speeds of 12 to 15 mph and will go as fast as 31 mph. Bast said that if the hybrid vehicle is coasting and the driver does not step on the accelerator, the system turns off the gasoline engine and continues to move at speeds as high as 75 mph .
Audi chose the parallel system because it is lighter and less expensive than other systems, Bast said. 
Highlights include:

The air-conditioning system, automatic transmission and brake booster all run off the electric engine. 

A new electrohydraulic power steering system operates only when needed. 

When the SUV brakes, energy is fed back to the electric battery.
Bast said Audi uses a nickel battery with a peak output of 288 volts. The battery weighs 152 pounds and is made up of 240 cells, each with an output of 1.2 volts. In addition, the hybrid module weighs 88 pounds. 
The total additional weight of the hybrid system is about 309 pounds. The battery does not take up any of the seating space and is in the spare wheel well in the rear. 
Audi also is working on an ethanol version of the A5 coupe for Europe, but no decision has been made for the United States because of concerns about the limited availability of ethanol at fuel pumps.


----------



## sirAQUAMAN64 (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: 3.0 TDI coming to USA? If so, chip tuning (sirAQUAMAN64)*

There are rarely times where delaying is valuable, and don't feel this is one of 'em







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
Audi delays 3 crossover launches
Diana T. Kurylko 
Automotive News 
September 24, 2007 - 12:01 am EST 

Audi is delaying the launch of three crossover variants so they won't get lost in the industry's frenzied year-end blowouts.
By introducing the new compact Q5 crossover along with diesel and hybrid variants of the larger Q7 crossover in early 2009, Audi expects to make a bigger impact, says Johan de Nysschen, head of Audi of America Inc.
By delaying the introductions, Audi can label the vehicles 2010 models. They had been scheduled to debut in the third quarter of next year.
“The decision is also related to maintaining higher residuals and added marketing opportunities — we could use the Detroit auto show to market them,” says de Nysschen.
The Q5 hasn't been shown. It is Audi's answer to the BMW X3 and Mercedes-Benz GLK, which also is due in 2009.
The Q7 hybrid will have a 3.6-liter, 280-hp fuel-injected gasoline engine mated to an electric motor. The hybrid system will use about 23 percent less fuel than a gasoline-only Q7.
A turbodiesel Q7 will be powered by a 3.0-liter V-6 engine that makes about 230 hp and about 400 pounds-feet of torque. The diesel will be Audi's first in the United States and can be sold in all 50 states.
De Nysschen says the same engine can be used in the Q5 as well as the A4, A6 and A8 cars. Bringing those diesel models to the United States “is just a matter of formality,” he says.
The more important issue is whether Audi could sell enough of the diesels, he says. “The U.S. has to pay is own way.”


----------



## qmotion (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: 3.0 TDI coming to USA? If so, chip tuning (sirAQUAMAN64)*

Personally, they can keep the 3.0 V6-TDI. I want to know then the 4.2 V8-TDI will be available.


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: 3.0 TDI coming to USA? If so, chip tuning (qmotion)*


_Quote, originally posted by *qmotion* »_Personally, they can keep the 3.0 V6-TDI. I want to know then the 4.2 V8-TDI will be available.

You need to drive the V6TDI before discounting it so quickly. It's a spectacular little power plant.


----------



## ehd (Sep 9, 2006)

*Re: 3.0 TDI coming to USA? If so, chip tuning (TREGinginCO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TREGinginCO* »_
You need to drive the V6TDI before discounting it so quickly. It's a spectacular little power plant.

This is true for the economy minded; not the performance minded, who will have to go for the FSI v8.
You can't compare the little v6 to Audi's v8 TDI (that has similar performance numbers as the TReg's v10 TDI). 
As outlined above, the v6 TDI is a second slower 0-60 than the FSI v6 gasser -- I can't fathom that this is what will replace the jaw-dropping v10 TDI on the TReg. :crying:










_Modified by ehd at 10:33 AM 12-24-2007_


----------



## TigerinColorado (Jul 16, 2007)

*Re: 3.0 TDI coming to USA? If so, chip tuning (ehd)*

The Audi Q7 6-cylinder 3.0L diesel was alive and in person at the February 2008 Chicago Auto Show this week. They had a stunning silver example (with locked doors). http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Unfortunately, the Touareg examples were all gassers with no mention of an upcoming V6 TDI.


----------



## my1.8tisAEB (May 23, 2006)

*Re: 3.0 TDI coming to USA? If so, chip tuning (Tigerincarolina)*

Did they say when they would start to sell them at US dealers? I assume they are priced a couple grand more than the V6 gas motors?

_Quote, originally posted by *Tigerincarolina* »_The Audi Q7 6-cylinder 3.0L diesel was alive and in person at the February 2008 Chicago Auto Show this week. They had a stunning silver example (with locked doors). http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Unfortunately, the Touareg examples were all gassers with no mention of an upcoming V6 TDI.


----------



## TigerinColorado (Jul 16, 2007)

*Re: 3.0 TDI coming to USA? If so, chip tuning (my1.8tisAEB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *my1.8tisAEB* »_Did they say when they would start to sell them at US dealers? I assume they are priced a couple grand more than the V6 gas motors?


Don't know...mum was the word. No window sticker. No getting inside...no mention of it in the model line brochure/literature.


----------



## SUVA (Mar 13, 2005)

*Re: 3.0 TDI coming to USA? If so, chip tuning (Tigerincarolina)*

FYI they had a Q7 TDI at the 1/07 DC Auto show, so showing it doesn't necessarily relate to importing it.

_Quote, originally posted by *Tigerincarolina* »_The Audi Q7 6-cylinder 3.0L diesel was alive and in person at the February 2008 Chicago Auto Show this week. They had a stunning silver example (with locked doors). http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Unfortunately, the Touareg examples were all gassers with no mention of an upcoming V6 TDI.


----------



## TigerinColorado (Jul 16, 2007)

*Re: 3.0 TDI coming to USA? If so, chip tuning (SUVA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SUVA* »_FYI they had a Q7 TDI at the 1/07 DC Auto show, so showing it doesn't necessarily relate to importing it.



That was the monster V12 TDI wasn't it though??? They've since come to their senses and are thinking smaller (or so a local dealer has told me).


----------



## ehd (Sep 9, 2006)

*Re: 3.0 TDI coming to USA? If so, chip tuning (Tigerincarolina)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tigerincarolina* »_

That was the monster V12 TDI wasn't it though??? They've since come to their senses and are thinking smaller (or so a local dealer has told me).









I believe the v12 TDI Q7 is a "concept car" only; it doesn't appear to be in production from what I've read.


----------



## TigerinColorado (Jul 16, 2007)

*Re: 3.0 TDI coming to USA? If so, chip tuning (ehd)*

Here's a picture of the 3.0L diesel Audi showed as a 2009 at Chicago.
















Am unaware what equipment levels/packages are on it. They supplied no info whatsoever! 



_Modified by Tigerincarolina at 12:28 AM 3-5-2008_


----------



## my1.8tisAEB (May 23, 2006)

*Re: 3.0 TDI coming to USA? If so, chip tuning (Tigerincarolina)*

Nice pic Tiger...That looks like an S-line package. Very Nice!


----------



## SUVA (Mar 13, 2005)

*Re: 3.0 TDI coming to USA? If so, chip tuning (Tigerincarolina)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tigerincarolina* »_

That was the monster V12 TDI wasn't it though??? They've since come to their senses and are thinking smaller (or so a local dealer has told me).









No it was the 3.0


----------



## TigerinColorado (Jul 16, 2007)

*Re: 3.0 TDI coming to USA? If so, chip tuning (SUVA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SUVA* »_No it was the 3.0

Interesting. Must of missed that! 
Yet VW is on record stating that the Touareg diesel 3.0L is coming, but has yet to show anything.


----------

